# WildFly 10 Admin Console



## SanBen (17. Jun 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich versuche zur Zeit den WildFly einzurichten, auf meinem lokalen Windows 10 Rechner.
Ich habe den WildFly runtergeladen entpackt und erstmal mit dem Webprofile gestartet.
Unter http://localhost:8080 wird angezeigt "Your WildFly 10 is running". Wenn ich jedoch auf "Administration Console" klicke, wird die Seite nicht gefunden.

Hat jemand eine Idee, was ich falsch mache, bzw. welche Einstellungen ich nicht gemacht habe ?
Gerne gebe ich weitere Informationen, weis nur im Moment nicht so ganz, was von Relevanz ist.

Viele Grüße


----------



## SanBen (23. Jun 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

das Problem mit der AdminConsole habe ich gelöst. Es lag an einem Dienst "NVIDIA Network Service".
Den habe ich einfach beendet und schon funktioniert das.

War sehr simpel, wenn man weis wonach man suchen muss 

Viele Grüße


----------

